# RCS in an outdoor pond?



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

Good news, I'm VERY likley to get a 55g container pond I can place outside! I was thinking of mosquito fish (don't want a million mosquitos around my house) and RCS. Could RCS live well in an outside container pond with mosquito fish, if given much shelter?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 19, 2010)

'Skeeters are nippy, but they're a great choice for outdoor tubs  They will go after the cherries, but like any other smallish predatory fish, if you have dense enough vegetation and a big enough initial population.


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't know a lot about RCS but do they have a lower temperature threshold? The only pond's I know get really cold...even here in So Cal. Not sure if a simple aquarium heater could balance it. Aside from that, enough places for them to hide and I think it would work.


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

I've never heard of anyone attempting this but I would love to know how it goes.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

rickilee has a setup like this and his cherries are thriving.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

There's a dude in florida that has ponds full of cherries too, works fine! Not sure about the mosquito fish though. Make sure the bottom of the tank is full of tight spots that fish can't get into, but shrimp can, and I'm sure everything will be kosher.


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

wouldnt mosquito fish eat baby rcs? call me a noob but if thats what your going for then it should work...


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Many people in Arizona have ponds with RCS and other fish and stuff in them, it'll work fine. You might have to worry about the middle of the winter in Alabama though.

-Andrew


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

Yea Arizona is a bit different than Alabama. Outdoor ponds here in CA get really cold....even in the shade!

Its worth a shot though.

I'm wondering if you'd even see the shrimp though.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

i know the guy i bought my first RCS from keeps his in a pond, florida

name was tadege/


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

I've heard mosquito fish are nippy, but I was planning on providing a ton of shelter for them. The fact that I wouldn't see them that much is a good point. They wouldn't exactly make a good display inhabitant, but maybe a dither inhabitant. I'll probably just add a few male/female pairs and hope for the best. I may go with crays instead.

In the middle of winter, the water gets to about 60-65F.


----------



## soc200 (Feb 26, 2011)

Having lived in Alabama...I see no problem depending on how far north you live. While I was in Montgomery, it was 70degrees F on Christmas day. Even if you get a short "cold spell"...the ground is still very warm. I can't even imagine needing a heater...but you could easily keep a small pond warm. The ground never comes close to freezing.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

soc200 said:


> Having lived in Alabama...I see no problem depending on how far north you live. While I was in Montgomery, it was 70degrees F on Christmas day. Even if you get a short "cold spell"...the ground is still very warm. I can't even imagine needing a heater...but you could easily keep a small pond warm. The ground never comes close to freezing.


Yeah, I'm almost as south as you can go in AL. I won't be using a heater.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

if anything, wouldn't it get pretty hot during the summer? I guess if you had it in the ground the temperature would be stable, but I remember I had a 55g tank out back and the temps got up to the 90's pretty often.


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

I would invest in larger critters like crayfish, as you mentioned. You'll be able to see those guys. 

I just can't see how you would be able to enjoy cherry shrimp in a 55G pond.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

http://www.tadege.com/cherryshrimpfarming.htm


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I may look for a more peaceful fish. You could probably do white clouds or even just some guppies (guppies wouldn't survive winter though). You don't need very many to keep the mosquitoes at bay and may not even need any if you have enough aeration in the water. I have some in a 155 tub in my back yard and they are with platies, and guppies and the fish seem to ignore them. I know I have a bunch of tiny babies in the tub as I see them swimming around all the time.


----------



## DerCribben (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't think you really need to worry about mosquitos as much with good water movement, they prefer standing water with no surface agitation.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

The water would normally get around 80-85F. I guess I can keep it cool with a large ice bottle or something.


----------



## DerCribben (Mar 15, 2011)

Some kind of fountainhead with a medium fine spray falling on the surface would create the agitation/aeration you need to discourage mosquitos, and would also serve to cool the water significantly.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm about to go ask about a cheap box filter at the local ond store. MAYBE even pick up the container pond!

My dad wants some blue crays, or bright red ones, so I think like 3 crays some mosquitos, and maybe a banded sunfish or a longear


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

Got the pond! And a pump!


----------



## MrFusion (May 20, 2011)

Sounds like a cool project! My buddy is looking into doing something similar. Have you thought about digging the pond instead of using a plastic container? If you dig it deep the temp will be much more stable. Cooler in the summer and warmer in the winter.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

MrFusion said:


> Sounds like a cool project! My buddy is looking into doing something similar. Have you thought about digging the pond instead of using a plastic container? If you dig it deep the temp will be much more stable. Cooler in the summer and warmer in the winter.


Wish I could dig it, but unfortunatley, if I dig deep enough, that might interfere with the underground sprinkler system. Lat time we asked the house owner, he seemed a little unopen to the idea of diggin the pond too. The container pond I got is about 2 feet deep. The ppl at the local pnd and water garden store said if I stocked the pond appropriatley with plants, a 65 gph pump would be fine, but I think I'm going to take it back and get a more powerful one. What do you think?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

You'll be fine in bama. I know someone who kept RCS in a bucket outside with java moss over the winter in Seattle. They were still there in the spring and the moss looked super healthy. Rain was the WC so he did nothing.

Have you figured out how to cover the intake of your pond?


----------

